# Question About Wing Clipping



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Are the wings supposed to be even when clipped, or does it not matter?

Sam's left flight feathers are shorter than the right ones, and she can barely fly off the ground. Every time she flies, she just goes at least a couple inches off the ground.

I've been wondering about it for a while and decided I may as well ask since I've been asking every other question I've had.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take a look at this article.
As you read through it, you will see a picture of what a budgie's wing looks like when properly clipped.

http://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/to-clip-or-not-to-clip.html

How old is Sam?
Who clipped her wings?*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how old they are. The pet store we got them from didn't tell us. I think the store clips their wings. I would guess they're a few months old.


----------

